
Building BasicMan.co: Static-Dynamic Application Architecture - jacobwg
https://blog.jacobwgillespie.com/building-basicman-co-static-dynamic-application-architecture-55f9f8021eaf
======
EwanG
Case study of building a website. Feels a bit more like an ad for the website
than a real case study, but that may be me.

~~~
jacobwg
Definitely not trying to be an ad - I wanted to share with the technical crowd
as I was most excited about the following:

\- being able to use GitHub pages for a "dynamic" website with React/SPF

\- integrating React with SPF.js

\- solving cookie issues related to the chosen approaches on mobile devices

\- performance optimization targeted at the initial visible content

I'm sure I'm not the first person to think of these solutions, though I
couldn't find anything about React+SPF.js, but I was excited to learn and
share. Personally I know I enjoy reading website case studies with technical
details.

~~~
dave84
I enjoyed reading it because it's probably the complete opposite of the way
I'd build something similar. I also think that there may be a further product
in allowing people to set up their own shops.

